# notNeutral - worth it ?



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I like the look of these and like the plain white (I know some prefer more colourful cups but the white fits the decor and SWMBO's requirements lol!) but the price is putting me (her) off. Only want a couple of 8oz.

Where is best to buy them right now ? Online sources seem limited to Amazon (they only do the 8oz anyway and this is CoffeeHit via Amazon) and CH direct and with CH direct, the delivery charges for just 2 cups kills it for me.

More reasonable alternatives or just quit being a tight @rse and buy them ?

Cheers


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Have been group buys on here before which helps bring them down.

I say lump it buy them they are beautiful and really nice to hold, also strong dropped my pf on it and it didn't break!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They are nice cups , and those are about the only places that sell them . People have done group order on here to bring down the postage and prices previously .( at coffehit ) .

Yes your being tight ......


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

lol - thought as much - thanks guys

I've seen the group buys but at the time it wasn't relevant but wouldn't you know it, one of my cups got badly chipped the other day...

[heads off to Amazon....]


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

These are the only cups that I use (mainly because they are the only cups I own)

They are strong but they arent strong enough to withstand a rapid trip to the floor tiles (as Mrs WD discovered)

I bought my first lot from Coffeehit. I bought in packs of 6 a this brought the price / cup down.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd have to echo what everyone else says... They are great to hold and great to drink from. You get what you pay for.... a premium cup


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Another thought

8oz is great for hot chocolate but I find the 6oz cups a better size for coffee


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree WD. I find 5oz is perfect for a flat white (I like a cappa from the 8 )


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Daren said:


> I agree WD. I find 5oz is perfect for a flat white (I like a cappa from the 8 )


Yeah I like the 5oz prefer it to the 6oz inker cups for a flat white


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

hmmmm... you guys have got me thinking. I do like an 8oz as I tend to drink a lot of latte's but recently have found that by the end of the cup I'm a little "milked out". I have some 6oz bog standard white cups (nothing special, they came with the Silvia bundle) so might go crazy and get some 5oz NN's as well - will have options then and if buying 4 cups, it makes the delivery less of a hit per cup (self justification gene just kicked in hard!)

... then again, who in their right mind would have 4 pukka NN cups and 2 crappy old ones ruining the party.... maybe have to go for 2 of each size

ahhhh crap..... the wife's gonna kill me ! lol!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've got 2 x 5 oz and 2 x 8 oz. Best of both worlds









This forum has to many enablers!


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Daren said:


> This forum has to many enablers!


damn skippy - this place is dangerous ! every time I go into my overdraft my wife beats me


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I always used to drink from mugs, but since joining here I tried the NN 5oz and won't ever go back to a mug. 5oz is perfect for a flat white. Everyone who tries one says it's the best they've tasted, I'm sure it's the espresso, milk ratio rather than my Barista skills.


----------



## silhouetteespresso (Jan 24, 2014)

I think they are well worth the money. I first discovered them at Intelligentsia when in the states. I thought it was great that you could buy the very same cups you were served your delicious coffee in. I brought back 2 8oz and a filter mug (these are the intelli ones so have the red rim). I ended up breaking one and was so relieved to find them available in the UK. They look great, are nice to hold, and the 5oz and 8oz are just perfect for latte art. Splash out...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I have to say I'm not so keen on the espresso cups tho. The handle is too oddly shaped and small to be able to hold steadily (unless you're 7 years old perhaps).

Love the 5oz-ers tho. Best flat white recepticle out there!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Olliehulla said:


> damn skippy - this place is dangerous ! every time I go into my overdraft my wife beats me
> 
> View attachment 5392


If I had a wife like that I might actually enjoy the beatings :S


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Milanski said:


> If I had a wife like that I might actually enjoy the beatings :S


... and I thought it was only me thinking that


----------

